# So where we at with this whole Calton Cases thing?



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I read earlier this year that things had really gone downhill with the company. I've read some threads on other forums, but haven't seen much on here. Being a Canadian company, thought we'd be all over this one.

I have a Calton I bought back in 2001, and was looking into another when I found all the negative posts. I decided not to buy, but would love to hear that since then they've pulled their act together, as they really are (were?) great cases. Last time I ordered it was through the 12th fret in Toronto (and the whole experience start to finish was excellent). When I spoke to them recently, they said they don't deal with Calton any longer.

Anyone on here have some recent experience dealing with the company?

I found this in an old thread from May 2011:
_stay away from calton cases, placed an order for three cases almost four months ago, called them everyday for the last three weeks, they never once picked or called me back, do yourself the favor and buy elsewhere. There is no excuse for not getting back to a customer that trusted them with money that's not exactly easy to come by. If you rob from anyone, have the decency not to do it to a musician..._

There was this thread from late last year, and this guy seems to have gotten his guitar after some phone calls. 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/acoustic-guitar/36480-ncd-new-case-day.html


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow. That is strange. Calton use to be "the" case for touring musicians.

I had a friend that worked there back in the 90's. They seemed to be a top notch company back then.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Calton still makes great cases. I have four of them and they are the best of the best. The Company on the East Coast has now lost their right to manufacture Calton cases in Canada. So there is no longer a Calton manufacturer in Canada. If you want new, find a dealer who still has some in stock or order from Keith Calton in the U.K. I bought the last Calton Dread that the 12th Fret had in stock.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> Calton still makes great cases. I have four of them and they are the best of the best. The Company on the East Coast has now lost their right to manufacture Calton cases in Canada. So there is no longer a Calton manufacturer in Canada. If you want new, find a dealer who still has some in stock or order from Keith Calton in the U.K. I bought the last Calton Dread that the 12th Fret had in stock.


Interesting, thanks for the update. 

When did they lose their right to manufacture the cases? 

Their website still appears to be up (www.caltoncases.com), but now they're calling them "Workhorse Cases"? Same design, same price, etc. 

Anyone have any idea how long they've been trying to operate under the new name?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Did a search for "Workhorse cases" in google and this thread popped up:

http://www.acousticguitarforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231056


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Clean Channel said:


> Interesting, thanks for the update.
> 
> When did they lose their right to manufacture the cases?
> 
> ...



It looks like they have been Workhorse for the last couple of months. I don't know how long they will be able to use the molds etc of the Calton Cases. I cannot believe they are still using the Calton website to redirect consumers to the workhorse site. I believe Keith Calton is actively seeking someone to take over Calton North America in the near future. Too bad things went sour on the East Coast.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Too bad things went sour on the East Coast.


I didn't even know they were on the east coast. They used to be in Calgary.


----------



## Western Mule (Jul 2, 2012)

Sneaky said:


> I didn't even know they were on the east coast. They used to be in Calgary.



As a former employee of Calton Cases in Calgary, I can speak for most of us and say we miss it terribly. Shame what's been done to the name.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Western Mule said:


> As a former employee of Calton Cases in Calgary, I can speak for most of us and say we miss it terribly. Shame what's been done to the name.


The Calton UK site says something is being worked on for North America. Hopefully a competent and honest businessman will take over the production here in Canada.

I was speaking with the Hoffee cases guy at the Montreal Guitar Show on Saturday. The whole Calton debacle has been great for his business, as could be expected. I checked other supposed high-end cases at the show (BAM and Hiscox) and Hoffee is the only case maker who can offer something comparable to the Calton of old days. At $1050 + $150 shipping to Canada, there has to be a way for a Canadian company to make a comparable product, sell for a bit less and still make a decent profit.


----------

